# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Extruder not moving in Marlin

## iineviitable

So in marlin my extruder won't move but in repetier it moves perfectly.
It isn't a temp issue, i have it at 200C while trying to move it.
If i move it in marlin by 1mm it moves but if i move it by any more it won't move.
Also i can't move my extruder through any software like pronterface or mattercontrol.
I can upload my marlin and repetier firmware if necessary.

Any help would be much appreciated.

ramps 1.4 board, prusa i3 clone.

----------


## Roxy

How do you move it 'in Marlin' ?   Are you using the LCD Panel to move it?     A very simple test would be to use Repetier Host or PronterFace and say G1 E100.0 and see if it starts pushing filament through the nozzle.

----------


## iineviitable

I've done all that, i can't get it to move further than 1mm at a time in marlin. But in repetier its perfect.

----------


## Roxy

How do you move it 'in Marlin' ? 

Are you using the LCD Panel to move it?

Have you tried PronterFace?    

What version of the firmware are you running?

----------


## iineviitable

I said pronterface. I can move it 1mm at a time from the lcd. version 1.1rc7. lcd is reprap discount full graphic smart controller

----------


## Roxy

Does it stop after 1mm going in one direction, and then not let you go the opposite direction?   Can you move the extruder to the center of the bed and do a M119 and verify none of the endstops are triggered?    And with the extruder in the center of the bed please verify you can only move 1mm and then motion freezes.    What happens if you move the effector the opposite direction?  Does that freeze too?    We need a lot more information to understand what you are seeing.

----------


## iineviitable

Just tested and everything moves perfectly in the center. M119 reports  as open on all 3 but the extruder still only feeds for 1mm at a time  from the lcd and not at all from repetier host, matter control, or  pronterface.

----------


## Roxy

Can you move to the RC7 RCBugFix code base?  It will be much easier to figure out what is going on with that code base.   You can get it here:

https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Marlin/tree/RCBugFix

----------


## printbus

Roxy -

I'm wondering about another possibility.  Reject it if you disagree. Could there be an issue with the feedrate/acceleration terms for the extruder being way too high?  If I recall, Marlin has a set of different feed rates for manual LCD actions vs the upper limit on gcode control.  Maybe the 1mm from the LCD is really just a blip of movement obtained before the motor step rate gets too high, and from gcode the step rate is just too high to begin with and nothing happens at all.

----------


## iineviitable

I thought of that aswell but i turned the acceleration down to less than  1000 and it didn't seem to help, i may have done it wrong though.

----------


## iineviitable

Updating to it now, sorry for the weirdly spaced responses, i work really weird hours.

----------


## iineviitable

So that confirmed what i was expecting. There was something wrong with that specific version or the way i configured it because the bugfix version worked flawlessly.

----------


## Roxy

> So that confirmed what i was expecting. There was something wrong with that specific version or the way i configured it because the bugfix version worked flawlessly.


And if there are any strange things, there is lots of debug code that can be turned on to display what the machine is seeing throughout various operations.  That is very valuable when strange things happen during homing, probing, or bed leveling.

----------


## Windflily

I am not quite sure about it. Stick RPG 2

----------

